# ISPConfig auf nginx



## Dextha (25. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei meinen webserver auf nginx umzustellen. Ich habe die ISPConfig 3.1 installiert soweit funktioniert auch alles.
Eine Seite, wird über die Reverse-Proxy-Funktion von nginx aufgerufen. Diese habe ich mit folgenden Parametern eingebunden:

    location / {
     proxy_pass  http://xx.xx.xx.xx;
     proxy_redirect off;
     proxy_buffering off;
     proxy_set_header        Host            $host;
     proxy_set_header        X-Real-IP       $remote_addr;
     proxy_set_header        X-Forwarded-For $proxy_add_x_forwarded_for;
     proxy_request_buffering off;
}

Soweit funktioniert da auch, nur hab ich das Problem, dass wenn ich die URL mit index.php am Schluss aufrufe, die reverse-proxy-Funktion nicht funktioniert (Fehler 404).

Scheinbar liegt es an folgenden Eintrag, welcher von ISPConfig automatisch angelegt wird:

location ~ \.php$ {
      try_files /7a461c7eeaf8f6953f2e460e955b38cb.htm @php;
}
Sobald ich die 3 Zeilen auskommentiere, funktioniert der Aufruf. Was hat es mit dieser config auf sich? Kann ich in der GUI dies auch deaktivieren?

LG, Dextha


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2018)

Das ist die Konfiguration für PHP. Schalte PHP in der Webseite aus.


----------



## Dextha (25. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Till,

danke für die Info!
Jetzt erhalte ich einen Fehler 403 (access forbidden by rule) wenn ich einen subfolder aufrufen möchte. Welche rule ist da gemeint?

LG. Dextha


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2018)

Bist Du sicherdass der fehler vom nginx kommt und nicht von dem ziel serverd es proxy?


----------



## Dextha (25. Apr. 2018)

Ja, weil am Ziel-System kein ISPConfig installiert ist und die Fehlermeldung auch eine ISPConfig-Meldung ist.


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2018)

Schau ins log des ziel systems, access und error.log, ob es wirklich nicht von dort kommt. dass die error seite von ISPConfig ist besagt nicht viel.


----------



## Dextha (25. Apr. 2018)

Gerade gecheckt -> keine Einträge enthalten.


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2018)

Dann musst Du nochmal in das vhost file sehen, ob Du da noch andere locations drin hast welche auf den subfolder eher zutreffen als deine proxy location.


----------



## Dextha (25. Apr. 2018)

Ok - schau ich mir an. Danke für deine Unterstützung!


----------

